# Mahindra 485 di transmission



## marcus v (Jul 8, 2018)

I bought a used 485di, and the rpm will not go above 2000, almost like it has a rpm block on it.
I have a gear selector on the left side of the transmission that has maybe 3 positions , I am using the bottom one, on top position it has a HI stamped in the block, if that changes the pto speed how do I move the lever correctly. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy marcus v, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your engine is a low rpm unit, rated at 2300 rpm (max). This is typical for tractor engines. For example, my Ford tractor diesel engine is rated at 2250 rpm max. Last year I made an adjustment to increase the rpm from 2000 to 2250. I followed my shop manual instructions....You will need to get a shop/service manual and study it carefully before making any adjustments. Your 540 rpm PTO is rated at about 2050 engine rpm to get 540 rpm PTO output. So, you should be very close with 2000 engine rpm's.

Most implements are rated at 540 rpm PTO. Keep your PTO lever in the low range position. The high range on your PTO is for 1000 PTO rpm output. Very few implements are designed for 1000 PTO rpm.

You need to get an owner's manual for your tractor. It will provide you with all maintenance and operating instructions for your Mahindra. Go to the _mahindrausa.com site on the internet. They say they have operator's manuals available. PS: You have to log in to access manuals, and you will have to enter your tractor's serial number.

Hope this all makes sense to you. If not, post back _


----------



## marcus v (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for your response, 
I have a very heavy 6 ft brush hog on it and it cut thru thick weeds very well. The tractor has an mahiindra rpm gauge that goes up to 3500rpm . So I was not sure why I pegged out so low. Of course it also showed only 350 hours, which due to the age of the tractor I find suspect.then this morning the gauge quit working. 
Thanks again I will order the manual.
Best regards


----------

